# Gilette Fusion Blades - 8pk €18.89



## Smashbox (31 Jan 2009)

Was in my local Tesco earlier and noticed they have an 8pk of Gilette blades reduced to half price from €37.79 to €18.89.

[broken link removed]


----------



## z101 (4 Feb 2009)

Looked in 2 Tescos for this and couldn't find it... pray tell!


----------



## Smashbox (5 Feb 2009)

Athlone for me, also seen them in Roscommon. They have a large board outside the Athlone store showing it too.


----------



## Smashbox (5 Feb 2009)

They're still on in Athlone, I went and checked.

The 4 packs and also other Gilette blades like Turbo and Mach 3 are also on special.


----------



## z101 (5 Feb 2009)

Anywhere else in Ireland the great unshaved can find this Tesco deal??? Dublin??


----------



## Smashbox (6 Feb 2009)

Anyone registered for online shopping that can take a look?


----------



## sandrat (6 Feb 2009)

Gillette Fusion Cartridges 8's Was 29.15 Now 19.53
The items below are on offer for deliveries made on or before 08 February 2009

Thats what it says online


----------



## sandrat (6 Feb 2009)

also Gillette M3 Power Blades 8's Was 25.89 Now 17.34


----------

